# Beaver (updated with pics)(and again with pics)



## jr3182 (Mar 5, 2007)

OK i'm pretty excited i FINALLY found my first active beaver lodge today and oddly enough it's only 4 blocks from my house on private property which i have permission to trap. The problem i have is it's one lodge set on the bank of a very wide very deep river and it only has 2 slides and one is right off the edge of a sudden drop off of the bank it's not gradual, the other slide is pretty nice but the problem is there's 4 feet of ice off the bank thats about 6 inches thick now all i have for traps are seven 220 conibears two #1 longspring stop loss's and one #3 coilspring this being my first year trapping and short on cash i was trading fur for traps but now all thats open is beaver and incidental muskrat. so i would really appreciate any tips on how to set this lodge with the limited resources i have.


----------



## jr3182 (Mar 5, 2007)

here's a better question will a 220 even take a beaver? i have one gaurding one slide....


----------



## jr3182 (Mar 5, 2007)

Pardon me i don't mean to be rude if it comes off as such.... but so far 16 people have read this and no-one even knows if a 220 can take a beaver?


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

Too small, The smallest I would use is a 280.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

220 are to small use 330, that #3 coil you have is to small use a #5 or a #4 or 5 long spring.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Use the largest trap you can within your states regulations. Use too small of traps & you'll only "educate" them & make them more difficult to catch. A #3 could be used for a frontfoot catch, but with your admitted lack of experience with beaver, I'd suggest against it. This is if you're wanting to catch them, or if the landowner is wanting rid of them. Wait until you can get the proper equipment.

As far as not getting an answer quick enough, you just posted this afternoon, most people work, and the "16 views" didn't necessarily mean 16 trappers. I read the classifieds now & then, but don't buy anything.

lol, if you can't be patience for someone to post.....you'll have a tough time with those beaver :wink:

Smitty


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Your best bet is do a google scearch for the Wi. Trappers As. and there will be someone in your area that will be very helpfull on how to go about trapping those beavers. Most of the guys that belong to there state trapping as. enjoy helping a new trapper. Stay away from trap salesmans until you get a little better grip on what you are doing. Hal Sulivan is about the most knowlegeable when it comes to beaver,and will not try to load you up with a bunch of things you don't need.


----------



## jr3182 (Mar 5, 2007)

ok thankyou very much guys i'm sorry for being a bit impatient just kinda excited about the possibility of being able to trap em


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

I agree with the rest that a #3 or 220 isnt quite enough trap. Theres a couple of things to consider though.

If snares are legal they may be the ticket. Cheap, and versatile for your scenario.

If you must use the 220s, I would rig them up on a drowner.

Good luck :beer:


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

If I were you I wouldn't waste my time with the 220's. I've caught beaver with the #3's before but I've been trapping for a long time. I'm sure you can scrounge up 15/20 bucks somewhere and buy one 330 from the hardware store. You'll have more success with that one trap than with all your others. Just my two cents...

good luck


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I have cought tons of beaver in a #3 coil. Just use a stick pointed up to make the beaver get up and walk. Also make sure to use a drowning wire. If you have any snares they can be deadly on beaver slides. I say go get them. You may educate a few but that is how we all learned. If you want any more info you can pm me.


----------



## jr3182 (Mar 5, 2007)

the 2 problems i have are one the hardware store doesn't sell traps in fact the nearest trap store is about 60-70 miles away and for 2 i dn't think snares are legal on beaver in Wi i think just yote and fox for about 2 weeks in january


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

hmm. Since you are a ways away from any store that sells traps I would consider buying some on ebay. Last year I bought a dozen 330's for a decent price and they came in a few days. If you use paypal they will be shipped quickly. Just a thought.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

DO NOT BUY TRAPS ON EBAY most of the people selling traps on ebay dont know what there selling i would find some on the internet and order them i dont even use 280s for beaver just 330s snares 4s and 5s evryone is warning you about educating the beavers with your #3 because thats how we all learned a trap shy beaver can be your worst enemy


----------



## jr3182 (Mar 5, 2007)

i ended up finding someone local that will trade me four 220's for two 330's so i should be ok with them


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

If you have never used 330's, and I am assuming you haven't, make sure to be careful and I would recommend using a safety gripper when working with one also carry a rope when working around them in case you get caught up in it.

Good Luck - you will like the 330's as they are a versitile trap. Slides, channels, castor mounds, open water, under ice, etc.


----------



## jr3182 (Mar 5, 2007)

well with everyones help i ended up getting my first beaver (yes i know it's small) but i used a victor #3 coil on a drownign wire and lock and even tried for a front paw catcdh which worked perfectly so thankyou guys for all your advice and help.


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

Congrats!

:beer:


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Way to go man! Nice work!


----------



## jr3182 (Mar 5, 2007)

Same spot same #3 victor but this time bigger beaver

























and no the drowning lock and wire didn't work it took 2 shots from a .38 to put it down but the #3 held it at least by the hind "TOE"


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Nice job! Youre really getting the hang of this beaver business. :beer:


----------

